# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاثنين 15 مارس 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الاثنين ظ،ظ¥ مارس ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م




#مجاهد الدوش

#الصدي

#انجليزي المريخ يفاجئ سيمبا بسلاح الهجوم.. واستقبال تاريخي للتازي.
#رئيس الأولمبية السودانية : تسلمنا المقر بكامل أجهزته والحركة قدمت اعتذارها.
#مقرر اللجنة العليا لتأهيل القلعة الحمراء : نعمل على ترقيع النجيل وثلاثة من اعضاء  اللجنة أبدوا بعض الملاحظات.
#استقبال تاريخي للرئيس الشرفي.. جماهير المريخ ترد الجميل لأحمد طه التازى.
#حسن إدريس يناشد للتواجد المبكر بدار النادي.. وضقل يرحب بالداعم الأول.
#المريخ يتدرب بالملعب الرديف لاستاد بنجامين ماكيبا.
#لجنة العضوية جناح الكندو تورد مليار وظ¦ظ ظ  مليون لخزانة النادي.
#الهلال يفقد أبوعاقلة ويتأهب لفك العقدة الجزائرية.
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة... تاريخ تليد.. وحاضر بغيض.

#الاحمر الوهاج

#التازى في الخرطوم لمعانقة وطن النجوم.
#استقبالات خرافية للرئيس الفخري.
#المريخ يكمل التحضيرات لسيمبا والتنفيذي يصدم سوداكال.
#الانجليزي يحاضر الفرسان.. مران ختامي اليوم... عودة ضياء تشعل المنافسة.
#بعد تقديم طلب رسمي لمراجعة أموال النادي...المكتب التنفيذي يصدم سوداكال باخطر قرار. 
#اكدت احتفائية استثنائية.. اللجنة العليا لاستقبال التازى تكمل تحضيراتها.
#تفاصيل مثيرة عن قضيته هل يتخلص "سوداكال" من قائد المريخ "أمير كمال".. انقسام بشأن اللاعب ومقربون يدافعون عن الكابتن..
#نصر الدين النابي : الفوضى في المريخ غير مسبوقة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“كاف” يرفض شكوى سيمبا في ثنائي المريخ



أكد المدير التنفيذي لنادي “سيمبا التنزاني” – باربارا غونزاليس- رفض “كاف” لشكوى ناديهم في ثنائي المريخ “رمضان عجب وبخيت خميس”.
وكان النادي التنزاني قد أقدم على تقديم شكوى في الثنائي عقب نهاية  مباراة الفريق امام المريخ في الجولة الثالثة من دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال  افريقيا، مستندا على عقوبة الإيقاف لمدة 6 أشهر التي أقرتها لجنة الانضباط  بالاتحاد العام في ثلاثي الأحمر “رمضان عجب، محمد الرشيد، بخيت خميس” على  خلفية توقيع عقدين مع المريخ والهلال.
وقالت باربارا في تصريحات لقناة “اون  تايم سبورتس 2 ” المصرية والتي  نقلها موقع – في الجول- ورصدها #سبورتاق :” كاف اوضح لنا أن لاعبي المريخ  السوداني الموقوفين، موقفوين بشكل محي فقط، ويحق لهما المشاركة ضدنا”.
ويتلقي المريخ وسيمبا التنزاني يوم الثلاثاء المقبل بدار السلام لحساب الجولة الرابعة من دور مجموعات ابطال افريقيا.
#سبورتاق



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ السوداني يتدرّب بتنزانيا

   





الخرطوم: باج نيوز

بإشراف الإنجليزي لي كلارك.

نفذّ فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تدريبًا، الأحد، على الملعب الرديف لاستاد بنجامين ماكيبا، استعدادًا لمباراة سيمبا التنزاني.




وشارك في التدريب جميع اللاعبين، واشتمل على الإحماء البدني والتدرّب بالكرة.
وسيخوض المريخ السوداني مرانًا جديدًا، الأثنين، بملعب بنجامين ماكيبا.
والثلاثاء، يحلّ المريخ السوداني ضيفًا على سيمبا التنزاني ضمن المرحلة الرابعة من دور المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ والهلال يتمسكان بخيط الأمل الرفيع أمام سيمبا وبلوزداد
السودان-بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ 
يتمسك  قطبا الكرة السودانية المريخ والهلال، بآخر خيط رفيع للاستمرار في التنافس  على البطاقتين المؤهلتين لدور الثمانية ببطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا، وذلك  حين يحل المريخ ضيفا على سيمبا التنزاني، بعد غد، بستاد ينجامين مكابا  بالعاصمة التنزانية دار السلام.

وفي نفس اليوم عصرا بملعب الجوهرة  الزرقاء، يستضيف الهلال شباب بلوزداد الجزائري بأم درمان، ويحتاج الفريقان  للفوز فقط للاستمرار منافسين بمجموعتيهما، إلى جانب أنهما بتحقيق الفوز  سيربكان حسابات جميع الفرق، وتعني الخسارة خروج الفريقين من البطولة.

وكان  الفريقان قد نجحا في تأجيل خروجهما المبكر ووداع البطولة، بعد تعادل  المريخ في ملعبه بأم درمان وسط ظروف معقدة، بدون أهداف أمام سيمبا  التنزاني، بينما تعادل الهلال خارج ملعبه بذات النتيجة أمام شباب بلوزداد.

وعلاوة  على مباراة سيمبا فإن المريخ تبقت له مباراتان بالمجموعة، بملعبه أمام  الأهلي المصري ثالث المجموعة ب4 نقاط، وفيتا كلوب الكونغولي ثاني المجموعة  بذات الرصيد، ولكنه يتفوق على الأهلي بفارق الأهداف.

وحصد المريخ  نقطته من 3 مباريات، حيث خسر الأولى خارج ملعبه بثلاثية نظيفة أمام الأهلي  القاهري، والثانية بملعبه برباعية أمام فيتا، وتعادل في ملعبه الأسبوع  الماضي أمام سيمبا.

المريخ الذي يتذيل المجموعة الأولى بنقطة واحدة،  سيواجه سيمبا التنزاني متصدر المجموعة ب7 نقاط، وتغيرت الأحوال في المريخ  على نحو غريب مباشرة بعد مباراة سيمبا يوم 6 مارس/آذار الماضي، وذلك بإقالة  المدير الفني السابق نصر الدين النابي، بعد ساعتين فقط من نهاية المباراة.

وتعاقد  المريخ في اليوم التالي من إقالة النابي، مع المدير الفني الجديد لاعب  نيوكاسل في منتصف تسعينيات القرن الماضي لي كلارك، الذي باشر مهمته فورا  وفاز بمباراتين على الهلال الفاشر والمريخ الفاشر على التوالي في الدوري.

وشهدت  مباراتا المريخ الأخيرتان في الدوري، تألق بعض لاعبيه الأجانب أمثال  النيجيري، توني إيدجوماريجوي ورأس الحربة دارين ماتوكس الجامايكي، لكن تبقى  الحقيقة أن المريخ لم يتخلص معاناة خط دفاعه، التي تغلب عليها النابي  بذكاء أمام سيمبا.

المريخ واجه سيمبا بقلب دفاع واحد متاح، هو حمزة  داؤود والذي تعرض للإصابة بعد 5 من دقائق فقط من انطلاق مباراة سيمبا،  بينما غاب بقية لاعبي قلب الدفاع الثلاثة للمرض والإصابة وإيقاف النشاط  للتحقيق.

وسيكون المريخ محظوظا لأنه سيخوض المباراة أمام سيمبا بدون  جمهور، بعد قرار الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم "الكاف" في هذا الجانب،  للاحترازات الطبية المتعلقة بفيروس كورونا المستجد، وهي المرة الأولى التي  يخوض فيها سيمبا مباراة هذا الموسم بدون جمهور.

ويقول المهاجم الجامايكي دارين ماتوكس لاعب المريخ ل:  "بالتأكيد المريخ ما زال يملك فرصة الاستمرار في البطولة، خاصة وأنني أرى  أن الأمور مع هذا المدرب الجديد سوف تسير بشكل جيد، الذي تحدث عن التعامل  مع كل مباراة على حدة، ويؤدي الفريق معه بصناعة الكثير من الفرص".

وأضاف: "استمرار المريخ في البطولة مرهون بالفوز فقط في بقية المباريات، والفوز يعني إحراز الأهداف".

وأكمل: "نواجه سيمبا في الوقت المناسب الذي شهد تحسنا نوعيا في الأداء يساعدنا في الحصول على الـ3 نقاط".

أصحاب الأرض فريق سيمبا، انتكس مؤخرا، في الدوري بتعادله أمام "تنزانيا بريزونس"، وهو امتداد لتعادله أمام المريخ في أم درمان.

 وكان  سيمبا قد أعد لاعبيه نفسيا للتأهل لدور الثمانية على حساب المريخ، متباهيا  بفوزه التاريخي على الأهلي المصري، لكن المريخ المهتز في ظروفه الفنية،  فاجأه بتعادله الأقرب للفوز.



بستاد  الجوهرة الزرقاء، فإن الهلال مثل المريخ، يسعى خلف الفوز الأول بالمجوعة  الثانية، أمام ضيفه شباب بلوزداد، الذي يتذيل المجموعة بنقطتين في ترتيب  المجموعة، وهو ذات رصيد الهلال الذي يحتل الترتيب الثالث، بعدد أهداف أقل  ولجت مرماه، مقارنة ببلوزداد.

وكان الهلال قد جمع نقطتيه، من  التعادل سلبيا بملعبه أمام مازيمبي، وبذات النتيجة أمام شباب بلوزداد، وكان  قد خسر مباراته الأولى خارج ملعبه أمام صن داونز الجنوب أفريقي.

ويخوض  المدير الفني الجديد للهلال، ريكاردو فورموسينو البرتغالي، أول امتحان مع  الفريق في دوري الأبطال، ونال فرصة إعداد الهلال بشكل جيد بعد أن شاهده  أولا في مباراة الجولة الثالثة أمام بلوزداد في الجزائر، قبل أن يفوز  الفريق بمباراتين في الدوري السوداني.

وأشرف فورموسينيو، رسميا على  مباراة في الدوري أمام المريخ الفاشر التي فاز فيها برباعية، وأظهر  اللاعبون تحركات جيدة ومؤثرة، أسفرت عن هاتريك لمهاجم السودان الأول، محمد  عبد الرحمن، وهو ركيزة الفريق الأساسية لمباراة الغد.

ومنح الكاف الهلال، فرصة إدخال واحد ألف مشجع للمباراة، بدلا عن السماح ب5 آلاف مشجع الذين سمحت بهم السلطات السودانية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خاص سبورتاق | “سيمبا” ينقل حربه على المريخ إلى ملعب “كورونا”.



كشف “#سبورتاق” عن معاناة بعثة المريخ في تنزانيا،  وعن حقيقة تجاهل إدارة “سيمبا” للفريق الذي يستعد لمواجهة “الأسد” التنزاني  يوم الثلاثاء المقبل.
وكان “المركز الإعلامي” لنادي المريخ قد نشر تقريراً يوم أمس حول ما  أسماه المعاملة السيئة التي وجدتها البعثة فور وصولها لتنزانيا، وتعنت في  إجراءات الدخول إستمر لساعات.
وبحسب ما علِم به “سبورتاق” فإن تكلفة تأشيرات الدخول دفعها المريخ بلغت “2050” ألف دولار لـ”41â€³ فرداً.
وتفيد متابعات “#سبورتاق” بأن تجاهل “سيمبا” إستمر في توفير ملعب التدريبات الذي تم البحث عنه وحجزه بواسطة مساعدة من السودانيين المتواجدين هناك.

وإستمرت معاناة البعثة في هذه اللحظات، حيث تُجري البعثة بكاملها فحص  “كورونا” من داخل احدى المستشفيات، اذ لم يتم ارسال فريق فحص الى مقر إقامة  البعثة، وشكت البعثة من إيقاع الفحص البطيء الذي إستمر لأربع ساعات دون أن  ينتهى حتى الآن، علما بأن فريق الكرة أجرى تدريبات عند الساعة 11 صباحا.
وبلغ إجمالي فحص “كورونا” للبعثة “6150” ألف دولار بواقع “150” دولاراً للفرد.
ويستضيف “سيمبا التنزاني” المريخ لحساب الجولة الرابعة من دور المجموعات بمسابقة دوري أبطال أفريقيا.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفوز هدفنا الوحيد أمام سيمباكلارك في حوار ل: أمل المريخ كبير بدوري الأبطالهذه أسباب تغيير مركزي محجوب ويعقوب.. وتنظيم الدفاع مهمتي الأولى


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




لي كلارك مع مراسل كووورة
يخوض  الإنجليزي لي كلارك المدير الفني الجديد للمريخ السوداني، أول مباراة  أفريقية له مع الفريق الأحمر ضد سيمبا التنزاني خارج الأرض.

ويلتقي الفريقان عصر الثلاثاء المقبل، ضمن الجولة الرابعة لدور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وأجرى  حوارا مع كلارك، حول انطلاقته القارية مع المريخ أمام سيمبا، تحدث فيه عن منهجه، وطموحاته مع المريخ في البطولة.

ما مدى استعداد المريخ لمواجهة سيمبا؟

قررنا المغادرة إلى تنزانيا فجر السبت (13 مارس/ آذار)، ونحن متحمسون لمواجهة سيمبا ونتطلع للمباراة أمامه.

هل ما زلت مقتنعا بحظوظ المريخ في الاستمرار بدوري الأبطال؟

نعم، لدينا أمل كبير، وقد بنيت حديثي هذا على أساس أن لدينا لاعبين جيدين، بإمكانهم إعادة الفريق للتنافس أمام أي فريق.

ماذا تعرف عن فريق سيمبا؟

شاهدت له آخر مباراة في الدوري التنزاني يوم الأربعاء الماضي، حيث تعادل مع فريق تنزانيا بريزونس"السجون التنزانية" 1-1.

ما هو منهجك لمواجهة سيمبا؟

هو  منهج الفوز، والأمر نفسه لكل مباريات المريخ. سنعمل على تنظيم الدفاع بشكل  عام طوال زمن المباراة، قبل أن ننطلق لتحقيق الانتصارات.

استخدمت ضياء الدين محجوب والتاج يعقوب في الدفاع، ما السبب؟

في  قائمتنا العديد من الإصابات، ولهذا السبب أشركنا محجوب في قلب الدفاع،  ويعقوب في الظهير الأيمن، بدلا من الدفع بهما في وسط الملعب. المتاحون لنا  من اللاعبين الآخرين في ذات الموقع يمكنهم اللعب لمدة 50 دقيقة "في نهاية  مرحلة التأهيل".

كيف تقيم وضع المريخ بالمجموعة الأولى؟

المريخ تحصل على نقطة واحدة من 3 مباريات، ولهذا نحن بحاجة للفوز فقط، انطلاقا من مباراة سيمبا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعميم




انعقد مساء اليوم اجتماع ممثلي اتحاد الجماهير مع رئيس النادي آدم سوداكال ..

جاءت مخرجات الاجتماع  كالاتي  :
1/ تكوين لجنة العضوية المشتركة يوم غد الاثنين
2/ رفع قيمة الاشتراك الشهري للعضوية إلى ظ،ظ ظ  جنيه حسب النظام الأساسي
3/ تمديد عمل لجنة العضوية حتى  20 مارس
4/ تقوم اللجنة المشتركة بمراجعة كشوفات العضوية
5/ تكوين لجنة الاستئنافات والطعون من  ستة أعضاء  يقوم اتحاد الجماهير بتعيين ثلاثة منهم ويعين المجلس ثلاثة 

وننوه لأن اتحاد الجماهير حريص كل الحرص في المحافظه علي حقوق الأعضاء وماتم الإتفاق عليه عبر مبادرة الزعيم محمد الياس محجوب

مؤكدين عدم التنازل عن أي بند في المبادره ...









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعضاء مجلس المريخ ومكتبه التنفيذي يرفضون استقالة احمد مختار



Hisham Abdalsamad 

أعلن المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ عن رفضه استقالة عضو المجلس احمد مختار والتمسك باستمراره في عضوية مجلس الادارة .

وكان مختار قد تقدم باستقالته من مجلس الإدارة مبررًا بان الاستقالة جآت على خلفية تجاوزات رئيس النادي آدم سوداكال وانفراده بالقرارات وتسلطه دون مشاورة احد وغموضه في الكثير من الملفات .

وأمن أعضاء مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ومكتبه التنفيذي بقيادة محمد موسي الكندو وعلى اسدوهيثم الرشيد وخالد احمد المصطفي وبالاجماع رفض الاستقالة مرحبين بانضمام احمد مختار لركب التغيير .

الي ذلك شدد عضو المجلس احمد مختار على أنه رفض العمل مع سوداكال معلنا انحيازه للتغيير استجابة لرغبة الجماهير المريخية والعمل مع بقية اعضاء مجلس الإدارة بإخلاص وتجرد وصولاً لتنفيذ خارطة الفيفا بعقدجمعية النظام الأساسي والجمعية الانتخابية لاختيار مجلس إدارة يقود النادي في الفترة المقبلة عبر الديمقراطية .

وأعلن مختار انه واحد من جنود المريخ وأن واجبه هو العمل الحفاظ على موروثاته وحماية مكتسابته بما يحقق متطلبات القاعدة الجماهيرية .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التشكيل النهائي لـ لجان الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم:


||سودانا فوق || أخبار ||

ينشر (سودانا فوق ) تفاصيل التشكيل النهائي للجان الكاف الذي جرى على هامش فعاليات الجمعية العمومية رقم 43 للإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم التي انعقدت في الرباط بالمغرب.وأسفرت فعاليات الجمعية العمومية عن إنتخاب رئيس جديد للكاف إضافة إلى المكتب التنفيذي للاتحاد الإفريقي والدولي لكرة القدم “الفيفا” الذي جاء على النحو التالي:الجنوب افريقي باتريس موتسيبى رئيسا للاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم لمدة أربع سنوات قادمة.

نواب الرئيس تم رفع عددهم من ثلاثة الى خمسة وهم :
النائب الاول أوغستين سنجور / السنغال
 النائب الثاني احمد ولد يحي / موريتانيا
 النائب الثالث سليمان أوباري / جيبوتي
 فوزي لقجع النائب الرابع فوزي لقجع / المغرب

النائب الخامس اماجو بينيك / نيجيريا

عضوية مجلس الفيفا للدول الناطقة بالعربية والبرتغالية والإسبانية
 فوزي لقجع المغرب
‏هانى أبو ريدة مصر

عضوية مجلس الفيفا للدول الناطقة بالفرنسية المقعدين بالتزكية
‏ماموتو تورى مالى
 ماتورين تشاكوس بنين

عضوية الدول الناطقة بالإنجليزية
‏اماجو بنينك نيجيريا

عضوية مقعد المرأة
‏يوهانسن إشيا سيراليون

عضوية اللجنة التنفيذية للكاف
‏المنطقة الشمالية
‏وديع الجرئ تونس

عضوية اللجنة التنفيذية للكاف للمنطقة الغربية أ
‏مصطفى إشولا راجى ليبيريا

‏المنطقة الغربية ب
‏جبريلا هيما حميدو النيجر

‏المنطقة الوسطى
‏سيدو مبومبو نجويا الكاميرون

‏المنطقة الشرقية الوسطى
‏سليمان وابيرى جيبوتي

المنطقة الجنوبية
‏الفيس راجا شيتى السيشيل
‏ماكلين كورتيز ليتشويت بوتسوانا

مقعد المرأة
‏كنيزات إبراهيم جزر القمر

أعضاء اللجنة التنفيذية المنتخبين منذ عام 2019 و مستمرين حتى 2023
‏أوجستين سنجور السنغال
‏موزيس ماجوجو أوغندا
‏سيتا سانجارى بوركينا فاسو
‏سمير صبحى موريشيوس
‏عبدالحكيم الشلماني ليبيا
‏بيير آلن مونجينجى الجابون




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التازي في الخرطوم ظهر الغد




يصل الخرطوم في الساعة الثانية من ظهر اليوم الإثنين الشيخ أحمد التازي الرئيس الفخري لنادي المريخ في زيارة تستمر لعشرة أيام يجتمع خلالها بكبار ورموز المريخ ومجلس الإدارة وسيتفقد الإستاد ودار النادي والملعب الرديف بجانب زيارات لبعض دور الرعاية وتم التنظيم لإستقبال تأريخي من أهل المريخ للشيخ التازي يبدأ من لحظة وصوله مطار الخرطوم يتناسب مع ما قدمه من دعمٍ لنادي المريخ وحددت اللجنة العليا لإستقبال التازي دار النادي بأم درمان لتكون نقطة لتجمع الجمهور في العاشرة صباحاً حيث يتناول الحضور وجبة الإفطار ومن ثم يتحرك الحشد صوب مطار الخرطوم في تمام الساعة الثانية عشر ظهراً لإستقبال الشيخ التازي ووفده المرافق.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تنفيذي المريخ يرحب بزيارة الرئيس الفخري إلى السودان



المركز الإعلامي 
أعلن المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ ترحيبه الكبير بزيارة الرئيس الفخري لنادي المريخ_ الشيخ أحمد التازي_ إلى السودان، والتي تبدأ من ظهر غد الإثنين، وتستمر عدة أيام، وأشاد أعضاء المجلس بدور الرئيس الشرفي وإسهاماته الكبيرة منذ تولية رئاسة نادي المريخ الشرفية، ودعمه اللا محدود لفريق الكرة، ومشاريعه المستقبلية التي ينوي تنفيذها في الفترة المقبلة. 
وقال محمد موسى الكندو_ رئيس المكتب: إنهم في مجلس الإدارة يرحبون أيما ترحاب بزيارة الشيخ التازي لأرض السودان، ويشيدون بمواقفة التأريخية تجاه المريخ في وقت يحتاج فيه النادي وجماهيره إلى جهود كل أبنائه؛ من أجل عودته إلى وضعه الطبيعي بين الأندية الكبيرة_ أفريقيا وعربيا، وأضاف أن هذه الزيارة تؤكد جدية الرئيس الفخري وصدقه في تنزيل مشاريعه المستقبلية على أرض الواقع، واصفا الزيارة بالخطوة المهمة، والتي تؤدي إلى تعزيز قوي لرئاسة التازي الفخرية، داعيا الجماهير المريخية لاستقباله، والترحيب به.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيارة فخمة برقم سعودي تسبق وصول رئيس المريخ الشرفي 



*لجنة استقبال التازي تجهز موكب من 5 لاند كروزر تتقدمه روزا رايس

كتب-ياسر قاسم 

وصلت إلى السودان عن طريق ميناء سواكن سيارة فخمة من فئة (روزارايس) باللون الأزرق وبأرقام سعودية، تعود ملكيتها لرئيس نادي المريخ الشرفي أحمد التازي، ووصلت السيارة نهار أمس للعاصمة وتوجهت إلى منزل ابن خالته (هشام التازي) في حي الصافية بالخرطوم بحري، وذلك ضمن التجهيزات الخاصة لاستقبال أحمد التازي الذي يصل الخرطوم يوم الاثنين في زيارة خاصة تمتد 10 أيام للإعلان عن خطته لدعم نادي المريخ من خلال بعض المشاريع الجديدة. 
وسبق هذه الترتيبات، سباق من نوع خاص بين بعض الشخصيات المريخية للظفر بالعمل في اللجنة الخاصة باستقبال التازي، وآلت الأمور إلى أحد أعضاء مجلس الإدارة السابقين، مما أحدث توتراً في العلاقة بينه واثنان من زملائه السابقين في مجلس الإدارة، ويقف وراء تفاصيل كل رحلة التازي إلى السودان، قطب هلالي يتولى منصباً رفيعاً في مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال الحالي، تربطه صداقة قوية بالتازي. 
وتؤكد معلوماتنا ان التجهيزات التي تم اعدادها وتم التأمين عليها حتى الآن، تبدأ بموكب استقبال التازي من مطار الخرطوم قوامه 5 سيارات لاند كروزر تتقدمها الروز رايس ويتجه الموكب إلى فندق السلام روتانا حيث تم الحجز له في جناح ملكي بالفندق، وخصصت لجنة الاستقبال وجبة للجمهور الذي سيتوجه للمطار لحضور مراسم الاستقبال، كما تم تكوين لجنة إعلامية لهذه المناسبة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أحمد مختار يعلن العصيان على سوداكال ويكشف الحقائق



Hisham Abdalsamad 

اتهم الناطق الرسمي بالمريخ أحمد مختار، رئيس النادي آدم سوداكال بعدم اتباع النهج الإداري والمؤسسي، وقال انهم لاحظوا ان سوداكال بعيد عن العمل المؤسسي ويحبذ العمل الفردي، واجتماعات مجلس الإدارة غائبة لمدة خمسة أشهر وهذه مخالفة واضحة للقانون.

وقال رغما عن ذلك كنا نتناقش في اجواء اخوية حتى يتم تطبيق القانون والعمل المؤسسي لكن دون جدوى، معلنا التوقف عن العمل في ظل ما يحدث.

واشار احمد مختار الى ان سوداكال كان دائم الاجابة عليهم بأنه يتواصل مع الجميع بالهاتف وهو الأمر الذي رد عليه هو شخصيا بأنه غير كاف، حيث اشار لغياب لمناقشة الميزانيات وأوجه صرف ميزانية ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ© تحديدا والتبرعات، وكذلك تقرير التسجيلات وحافز كاف الخاص بالتأهل للمجموعات وكل هذه ملفات لا تقبل النقاش عبر الهاتف .

بالإضافة إلى تعيين راع ورئيس فخري للنادي والأموال التي تبرع بها الأخير .

وكذلك إقالة الجهاز الفني وتعيين شخصيات أخرى كل هذه ملفات كان ينبغي ان يتم الاجتماع فيها والنقاش حولها.

وشدد أحمد مختار بأنه كان دائم الحديث حول الملاحظات التي ذكرها آنفاً، ولكنه شعر بأن رئيس النادي سوداكال لا يرغب في ذلك، ولذلك كان القرار من جانبه هو التوقف، خاصة وأن هناك مسؤولية قانونية وادارية نحن مسؤولين عنها تجاه عدد من الملفات، وبالتالي لا يمكن أن نستمر بهذه الطريقة .

ومن المفترض ان يتوحد المجلس، حتى الشخصيات على الجانب الآخر لا بد ان يتم التوحد معها ويتعامل الرئيس بمسؤولية أكبر ويجلس مع الجميع ويطرح جميع الملفات، خاصة تلك المتعلقة بالجانب المالي والإداري حتى تتم إجازتها والتعامل معها بشكل قانوني.

ولفت أحمد مختار الى ان التجاوزات مازالت مستمرة، حيث يمضي رئيس المريخ في طريق تسجيل لاعبين دون المشورة الفنية ولا حتى الاتفاق الإداري داخل المجلس، وأبرزها ملف تسجيل اللاعب كرشوم الذي تم دون اي انعقاد اجتماع مجلس إدارة النادي .

لافتا ان الملف المالي به ضبابية للغاية وكذلك بقية المصروفات في ملف التسجيلات المجلس لا يعلم بها شيئا.

وطالب بضرورة الالتزام بخارطة فيفا وأبرزها قيام الانتخابات لاختيار مجلس جديد في ابريل القادم كأقصى مدة.

وكشف أحمد مختار عن الدفع بمقترح من أجل القيام بفترة انتقالية تقودها المجموعة الموجودة الآن وذلك حتى يتم التحضير والتجهيز للجمعية العمومية لمزيد من الحيادية وتكافؤ الفرص، على أن يتم الاعلان بشكل واضح من جميع أعضاء المجلس الحالي وعدم الترشيح خلال الانتخابات القادمة، مبيناً أنهم قدموا نصيحة لآدم بما ذكر ولكنه يبدو انه متردد، أما البقية موافقون.

وقطع أحمد مختار بتأثير الخلافات والانشقاقات بالنادي على ملف العضوية وهو واحد من أهم الملفات مما كان له بالغ الأثر في تأخير قيام الجمعية العمومية أكثر من مرة.

وحث مختار، الجميع على ضرورة تدارك الموقف بفريق الكرة، وقال صحيح ان النتائج في المباريات الماضية بالبطولة الأفريقية لم ترضِ الجميع ولكن يمكن تدارك الموقف فيما تبقى من مباريات.

وأعلن أحمد مختار في ختام تصريحاته عدم رغبته في الترشح لانتخابات مجلس إدارة النادي القادمة، مؤكدا استعداده لخدمة الكيان من الخارج، وجزم بأنه على استعداد كذلك لتقديم استقالته خلال الوقت الحالي إذا كانت تخدم وتحل مشكلة المريخ الموجودة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• اليونايتد يتغلب على وست هام.. آرسنال يرد جاره توتنهام خاسرا.. وليستر يكتسح شيفيلد
• انتر ميلان يتخطى تورينو.. وهاتريك رونالدو يقود يوفنتوس للفوز على كالياري الكالتشيو 
• فياريال يهزم إيبار بثلاثية.. سوسييداد يسقط أمام غرناطة.. وتعادل سيلتا فيجو وبيلباو في الليجا
• نانت يقلب الطاولة على باريس سان جيرمان ويهزمه بثنائية في حديقة الأمراء بالدوري الفرنسي
• بوردو يقرب ديجون من الهبوط.. ورين يهزم ستراسبورج.. موناكو يعرقل ليل ويشعل المنافسة
• فرانكفورت يقدم هدية لبايرن بإيقاف لايبزيج.. وشتوتجارت يهزم هوفنهايم في البوندسليجا
• آيندهوفن يستسلم للتعادل مع فينورد.. وفورتانا يستعيد توازنه بفوز ثمين على فينلو
• كومان يرشح 3 مهاجمين لبرشلونة (هالاند وديباي و لوكاكو) .. ويرفض أجويرو
• القبض على مهاجم منتخب البرازيل "جابيجول" في ناد غير قانوني للقمار
• خبير تحكيمي: رونالدو استحق الطرد أمام كالياري بعد ضرب الحارس في وجهه
• بيرلو: رونالدو رد في الملعب ولم يستحق الطرد .. سولسكاير: صعبنا الأمور على أنفسنا
• باريديس: قلب نيمار كاد يتوقف بسببي .. جوارديولا: ستونز يستحق العودة لمنتخب إنجلترا
• المدرب هازنهاتل يهاجم لاعبيه: لاعبو ساوثهامبتون يفتقدون أساسيات اللعبة
• لاوتارو: مصرون على الفوز بالاسكوديتو.. وهناك صعوبات في التجديد
• بيليا: السيتي ويوفنتوس سيحاولان ضم أليساندرو رومانيولي نجم ميلان
• كلوب: لسنا في وضع يسمح لنا بالحديث عن كيفية تحقيق هذا الحلم
• كومان: أحترم رد ناجلسمان.. وإيقاف ميسي لا يشغلني
• مدرب إنتر: تورينو لم يسمح لنا بفعل الكثير .. توخيل: هافيرتز سعيد بمركزه الجديد




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 28




* وولفرهامبتون (-- : --) ليفربول 22:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (0-4) 


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27


* برشلونة (-- : --) هويسكا 22:00  beIN 1  الذهاب (1-0) 





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 28


* ساوثهامتون (1 : 2) برايتون
* ليستر سيتي (5 : 0) شيفيلد يونايتد
* آرسنال (2 : 1) توتنهام هوتسبير
* مانشستر يونايتد (1 : 0) وست هام يونايتد
#ترتيب_الدوري_الإنجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (71) مانشستر يونايتد (57) ليستر سيتي (56) تشيلسي (51) وست هام (48)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27


* سيلتا فيغو (0 : 0) أتلتيك بيلباو
* غرناطة (1 : 0) ريال سوسييداد
* إيبار (1 : 3) فياريال
* إشبيلية (1 : 0) ريال بيتيس
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الإسباني : أتلتيكو مدريد (63) ريال مدريد (57) برشلونة (56) إشبيلية (51) سوسييداد (45)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27


* بولونيا (3 : 1) سامبدوريا
* تورينو (1 : 2) انتر ميلان
* بارما (2 : 0) روما
* كالياري (1 : 3) يوفنتوس
* ميلان (0 : 1) نابولي
#ترتيب_الدوري_الايطالي : انتر ميلان (65) ميلان (56) يوفنتوس (55) أتلانتا (52) نابولي (50)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25


* باير ليفركوزن (1 : 2) أرمينيا بيليفيلد
* لايبزيج (1 : 1) آينتراخت فرانكفورت
* شتوتجارت (2 : 0) هوفنهايم
#ترتيب_الدوري_الألماني : بايرن ميونيخ (58) لايبزيج (54) فولفسبورج (48) آينتراخت (44) دورتموند (42)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 29


* نيم أولمبيك (1 : 1) مونبلييه
* ديجون (1 : 3) بوردو
* لانس (2 : 2) ميتز
* لوريان (1 : 1) نيس
* رين (1 : 0) ستراسبورج
* موناكو (0 : 0) ليل
* باريس سان جيرمان (1 : 2) نانت 
#ترتيب_الدوري_الفرنسي : ليل (63) سان جيرمان (60) ليون (60) موناكو (56) مارسيليا (45)











..................................................  .....

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تفاصيل مثيرة عن قضيته: هل يتخلص سوداكال من قائد المريخ أمير كمال؟ 




 وصلت العلاقة بين رئيس المريخ آدم سوداكال وقائد الفريق امير كمال الى طريق مسدود خلال الأيام الماضية وهو ما جعل الأول يسارع في إصدار قرار فوري بإيقاف قائد الاحمر وتحويله الى لجنة التحقيق في خطوة وصفها كثيرون بأنها مقدمة للتخلص من أمير كمال. ورغما عن التكتم حول ما يجري بين رئيس المريخ وأمير كمال الا أن هنالك معلومات متطابقة عن ما يحدث. وبحسب مصدر إداري موثوق فإن الخطوة التي أقدم عليها رئيس المريخ بتحويل اللاعب امير كمال الى التحقيق جاءت بناءً على معلومات وردت إليه تشير الى أن القائد لا يرغب في الحضور الى التدريبات وانه ( متمرد)، وهو ما نفاه مقربون من قائد الاحمر بقولهم إن مسيرة امير كمال مع الأحمر لا تعرف استخدام مثل هذه الأساليب مشيرين الى أن القائد مريض وحصل على إذن من طبيب المريخ وكان ينبغي على الادارة أن تراجع مع الطبيب قبل أن تبادر بإصدار قرار بإيقاف اللاعب. وبحسب المصدر الإداري فإنه وبالرغم من الحصول على إفادة رسمية من طبيب الفريق د محمد كمال أكد من خلالها الاخير بالفعل منح اللاعب امير كمال راحة عقب مباراة الفريق الماضية أمام فيتا كلوب الانغولي والتي شارك فيها اللاعب رغما عن الإعياء الذي أصابه الا أن المبررات التي ذكرت لم تقنع المسؤولين بالمجلس وعلى رأسهم سوداكال الذي يعتقد بأن أمير يغيب بلا حجة منطقية. وان التفاصيل الخاصة بحقيقة الاتفاق المالي بين سوداكال وأمير كمال وأكد بانه تم توريد مبلغ وقدره (10) ملايين ( مليارات) جنيه في حساب اللاعب خلال الفترة الماضية. واعترف المصدر بأن المبلغ الذي تم توريده على جزئين لا يشمل كل حقوق اللاعب لجهة أن اللاعب وقت خلال وقت سابق بناءٍ على اتفاق واضح لم يتم الإيفاء به حسب المواعيد المتفق عليها حسب المصدر وهو ما صبر عليه اللاعب أكثر من مرة قبل أن تنفجر الأزمة بشكل واضح قبل مباراة الفريق الأولى في دور المجموعات أمام الأهلي المصري حيث رفض أمير كمال السفر آنذاك الا أن التدخلات والاتصالات أسفرت عن اتفاق جديد للايفاء بحقوق اللاعب وهو ما تم على جزئين . ويقول المصدر إن الخطوة التي أقدم عليها المريخ مؤخرا بالتعاقد مع مدافع الخرطوم الوطني السابق كرشوم، هي مؤشر واضح لإمكانية التخلص من قائد الفريق أمير كمال حالما استمرت الوضعية الحالية رغما عن حالة الانقسام الموجودة داخل اروقة المجلس نفسه بشان امكانية التخلص من أقدم لاعب بالكشوفات الحمراء حاليا. ولم يتردد المصدر بحسب صحيفة السوداني ، في التأكيد على أن سوداكال لا يهاب إصدار قرار فوري بالتخلص من امير خاصة وأن المدرب السابق نصر الدين النابي طالب الإدارة وقتها بالتخلص من اللاعب وأنه لا يرغب في تواجده، مشيرا الى أن سوداكال لم يشغل باله بتوصية النابي آنذاك ولكنه قد يعود لها الآن.!! واوضح المصدر أن التقرير الذي ستقوم لجنة التحقيق التي لم يقابلها اللاعب برفعه الى الرئيس سوداكال سيكون حاسما في تحديد العلاقة بين المريخ وقائده في المستقبل القادم.. لافتا الى أن اللجنة يقودها عمر محمد عبد الله وآخرون ولم يستبعد حدوث مفاجآت في تقرير اللجنة النهائية بشأن وضعية القائد المتوقف عن المشاركة. الخرطوم(كوش نيوز)








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إستناداً للمادة "66" المجلس يحدد رسوم إشتراك الأعضاء




قرر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بالتمرير إعادة رسوم العضوية تجديد الإشتراكات الشهرية "100" جنيه، وذلك إستناداً للمادة "66" من نظام النادي الأساسي لعام 2019م بحسب الفقرة "2" التي تشير لعدم جواز ان يقل الإشتراك الشهري للعضو لأقل من "100" جنيه.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قائمة المريخ لمواجهة سيمبا التنزاني


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						قوات حركة جيش تحرير السودان تغادر مقرّ اللجنة الأولمبية 

   



 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
وفق تعميمٍ صحفي، الأحد، أطّلع عليه”باج نيوز”.
أعلنت اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية إخلاء قوات حركة جيش تحرير السودان جناح مناوي لمقرّ اللجنة، الأحد.



وقالت  اللجنة في تعميمٍ صحفي، الأحد” قوات حركة جيش تحرير السودان جناح مناوي   تخلي مقرّ اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية بحضور لجنة مكوّنة من الطرفين بحضور  سكرتير اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية  حسام هاشم ومساعد رئيس حركة تحرير  السودان جناح مناوى نور الدائم   محمد أحمد”.
والأثنين، اقتحمت القوّة العسكرية مقرّ اللجنة الأولمبية بالخرطوم على نحوٍ مفاجئ ودون سابق إنذارٍ.
وأجرت اللجنة الأولمبية اتصالاتٍ مباشرةٍ مع الجهات ذات الاختصاص لاحتواء الموقف قبل صدور قرارٍ بعقوباتٍ على السودان.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العرب يترقبون جولة نارية لحسم المسار بدوري أبطال أفريقيا


كووورة – محمد السويفي




من لقاء الزمالك والترجي
تترقب  الأندية العربية، جولة نارية، غدًا الثلاثاء، في دور المجموعات بدوري  أبطال أفريقيا، ربما تحسم مسار بطاقات التأهل لربع النهائي أو على الأقل  تحدد شكل المنافسة في آخر جولتين.

ويسلط  في التقرير التالي، الضوء على مواجهات الجولة الرابعة لمرحلة المجموعات بدوري الأبطال: 

الأهلي والمريخ في مهمة صعبة 

في المجموعة الأولى، يخرج الأهلي المصري والمريخ السوداني لمواجهة صعبة خارج الديار لحسم مصير المنافسة على بطاقتي التأهل.

الأهلي  يخوض مواجهة صعبة ضد فيتا كلوب الكونغولي في ضيافة الأخير، ويحتل الفريق  المصري المركز الثالث برصيد 4 نقاط بفارق الأهداف عن فيتا كلوب.

ويسعى  الأهلي حامل اللقب لتحقيق الفوز على فيتا كلوب في عقر داره، لتصحيح مساره  وإنعاش فرص تأهله، بعد التعادل مع الفريق الكونغولي بستاد القاهرة بهدفين  لكل منهما.

ويبدو الأهلي متأثرًا بغياب نجمه التونسي علي معلول، لكن  المدرب بيتسو موسيماني يعول على خبرات لاعبيه لعبور الموقف الصعب رغم  تحديات ارتفاع الرطوبة وسوء أرضية ملعب الشهداء.

المريخ لجأ للتغيير  وتعاقد مع المدرب الإنجليزي لي كلارك، لإنقاذ مسيرة الفريق بعدما حصد نقطة  واحدة في الجولات الأولى، لكنه سيحل ضيفًا على سيمبا التنزاني المتصدر  برصيد 7 نقاط بقيادة المدرب الفرنسي ديديه جوميز، الذي يعرف قدرات المريخ  بوصفه مدرب سابق للفريق السوداني. 

صدام بين الهلال وبلوزداد

يدور  صدام كروي مثير بين الهلال السوداني وضيفه شباب بلوزداد الجزائري ضمن  منافسات المجموعة الثانية، ويحتل الهلال المركز الثاني برصيد نقطتين، بفارق  الأهداف عن بلوزداد، وهو ما يشعل المواجهة العربية المثيرة.

الهلال  يخوض مواجهته الأولى قاريًا مع مدربه الجديد البرتغالي ريكاردو  فورموسينيو، من أجل حصد أول انتصار له بالمجموعة، لكن شباب بلوزداد أيضًا  يملك حظوظًا وفيرة لتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية في السودان بقيادة المدرب الفرنسي  فرانك دوما.



ويرفع مازيمبي الكونغولي شعار الثأر، حين  يحل ضيفًا على ماميلودي صن داونز الجنوب أفريقي الذي يتصدر برصيد 9 نقاط،  ويسعى لحصد رابع انتصار على التوالي للتأهل بشكل رسمي لربع النهائي.

الوداد.. وموقعة الحسم

يحل  الوداد المغربي ضيفًا على حوريا الغيني في موقعة الحسم من جانب كتيبة  المدرب فوزي البنزرتي، لحصد رابع فوز على التوالي واقتناص بطاقة التأهل  لربع النهائي بشكل رسمي، وربما يكفي الوداد نقطة التعادل في غينيا.

وقدم  الوداد مستويات طيبة في أول 3 جولات وحقق العلامة الكاملة مع تألق مهاجمه  أيوب الكعبي، لكن حوريا هو الآخر يبحث عن تحقيق الفوز لإنعاش فرص التأهل  لربع النهائي.

ويستضيف بيترو أتلتيكو الأنجولي، منافسه كايزر تشيفز  الجنوب أفريقي، في المحاولة الأخيرة من أصحاب الأرض لإنقاذ آمال التأهل عن  هذه المجموعة.

صراع جديد بين الزمالك والترجي

يحل الترجي التونسي متصدر المجموعة الرابعة برصيد 7 نقاط، ضيفًا ثقيلًا على الزمالك المصري، الذي لم يحصد سوى نقطتين فقط.

اختبار  صعب للزمالك مع عودة المدرب الفرنسي باتريس كارتيرون على حساب جايمي  باتشيكو، في خطوة أثارت جدلًا واسعًا، لكن خبرات كارتيرون وتفوقه السابق  على الترجي، يعطي الزمالك أفضلية نفسية قبل مواجهة الترجي الذي تفوق في  تونس بنتيجة 3-1.

ويعول الترجي بقيادة مدربه معين الشعباني، على  خبرات لاعبيه وعلى رأسهم أنيس البدري وحمدو الهوني وفوسيني كوليبالي ومحمد  علي بن رمضان نجم الجولة الماضية الذي سجل هدفين في شباك الأبيض.

في  المقابل ، يطمع مولودية الجزائر صاحب المركز الثاني برصيد 5 نقاط، في  تعزيز انطلاقته بفوز جديد على تونجيت السنغالي صاحب المركز الأخير برصيد  نقطة واحدة.

ويأمل مولودية الجزائر في حسم الفوز على أرضه، للاقتراب من التأهل قبل المواجهة المرتقبة ضد الزمالك في الجزائر بالجولة القادمة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية



د. بابكر مهدي الشريف
الإساءة لسوداكال إهانة للمريخ
× نرفض بشدة تلك الإساءات الشخصية والغير لائقة التي يوجهها بعض المنتمين لعشق المريخ، لرئيس النادي السيد آدم سوداكال، فهذه الإساءات لا مبرر لها ولا حاجة.

×نعم نتفق تماما بان رئيس نادي المريخ آدم سوداكال اغترف أخطاءا كثيرة، بداية من ترشحه لقيادة النادي وهو مكبل ومحجوز داخل السجن، ومن ثم تعامله الفظ مع زملاءه في المجلس، وكذلك طريقته في الإدارة، الأمر الذي عرض النادي وفريق الكرة إلى مشاكل كثيرة وعميقة.

×ولا نمل التكرار في أن فوز سوداكال بالتزكية سببه الأول والأخير هو جبن قادة وأقطاب المريخ الذين زاغوا وهربوا من المسئولية وتجابنوا من الدفع الحار، ولو ترشح أي كائن من كان في مواجهة آدم لعزرنا البقية، ولكن أن يفوز شخص وهو مسجون، فلا لوم ولا ذنبه عليه، ولكن الذنب ذنب الذين هربوا، ثم عادوا وعاد مادحيهم للهراء.

×الرأي عندي هو، أن التعرض لأدم سوداكال بنوع من الاستخفاف أو التقليل من قيمته، يصبح هذا إهانة وذلة لكيان المريخ وليس لسوداكال في شخصه أبدا أبدا.

× من حق سوداكال وغيره التقدم والترشح لرئاسة النادي الأحمر مادام أنه يعشقه ويريد أن يخدمه، فلا بد للكافة أن يتوافقوا على هذا المبدأ، ثم من بعد يكون النقد والتوجيه والرفض لأسلوبه في الإدارة هو أمر منطقي وموضوعي وصحيح ومطلوب بكل تأكيد ويقين.

×صحيح قلنا أن للرجل أخطاء ولكن له أيضا إضاءات وأعمال ممتازة قدمها للنادي، منها التسجيلات والتعاقد مع مدربين أصحاب قدرات، وأيضا استطاع أن يجلب أموالا كثيرة من أهل المريح ومحبيه، بالإضافة لإقناعه للتازي ليكون رئيسا فخريا بقدم الكثير للنادي.

×وحتى بعد أن اكتملت فترة سوداكال وأصبحت الجمعية العمومية على بعد خطوات، لم نحس بان هناك رئيسا واثقا من ذاته وماله، ينوي الترشح ليقود المريخ.

× وبالمقابل نرى أن آدم سوداكال هو الأول وهو الجاهز ليعود لرئاسة النادي مرة أخرى، ومن هنا نحذر الكافة من أن يختفوا عند المعركة الانتخابية ثم يعودون بعدها، يدبجون المقالات وينظمون الاعتصامات ، ويرفعون اللافتات الجارحات ، وهذا سلوك غير سوي ولن يقدم المريخ بل يؤخره ويلحق به الضرر البليغ.

× إذا سألت أي مريخي قطب أو صحفي أو مشجع، يقول لك سوداكال ما نافع، وعندما تقول له من هو البديل الجاهز ليخرج النادي؟ يقول لك المريخ عنده رجال وحواء والده.

×بالواضح والصريح نقول المريخ مبشتن وغير منظم، ولا يوجد به اليوم تنظيما واحدا جاهزا للانتخابات، وبنظرة للهلال المنافس والند نجد به أكثر من تنظيم محضر ذاته للانتخابات، بالإضافة لعدد من الشخصيات التي تنوي الترشح للرئاسة الزرقاء.

×على كافة أهل المريخ أن ينسوا أمر سوداكال وأن يبتعدوا عن الإساءة لشخصه أو التقليل منه، ولكن لا مانع البتة في النقد والتعرض القوي لإخفاقاته، ومن بعد نطلب منهم تنظيم أعضائهم وعضويتهم ليقودوا النادي بالشرعية والقوة الفكرية والمالية.

×يستحق سوداكال التقدير والاحترام، لأنه تصدى للعمل برئاسة النادي عندما هجرها الناس، ويقوم بالدفع وتسيير الأمور رغم الكيد والتقليل والإساءات غير المنطقية التي توجه إليه صباح مساء.

×خلاصة القول هو، لا بد أن يقدر الكافة أن الكريخ كيان عريض وجامع لكل الأفكار والآراء ، ولا بد ان يتذكر الناس أن المريخ ليس ملكا لأجد بل هو مشاع لكل عاشق وولهان به، ولأجل ذلك لا بد ان تتوفر الثقة بين أهله ولا بد أن يتوفر الاحترام التام والمطلق بين أهله، لا إقصاء لا إساءة لا استصغار، والله المستعان.

ذهبيـــــــــــــــــات

× وصلت بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ إلى تنزانيا بسلام وعافية .

× لن نقنط ولن نقنع من الأمل في التأهل ولن يخذلنا الزعيم أبدا.

×نعم ظروف كثيرة أعاقت الزعيم هذا الموسم ونأمل أن يقدر اللاعبون الموقف ويحققون النصر أو التعادل.

×الهزيمة التي لحقت بالمريخ أمام فيتا كلوب كانت قاسية ولكنها مفيدة.

× عقب تلك الهزيمة قدم الأحمر مباراة مقبولة ومطمئنة.

× مظهر الأجانب يوم لقاء مريخ السلاطين كان ممتازا ويوضح قدراتهم الفنية.

×لو قدم الأجانب مردودا طيبا يوم الثلاثاء نتوقع فوز المريخ هناك في دار السلام.

×المدير الفني للمريخ كلارك الإنجليزي يتمتع بحيوية وثقة وطموح نأمل أن ينعكس ذلك على اللاعبين.

× وعد سوداكال لاعبي المريخ بحوافز دولاريه في حال حققوا الفوز على سيمبا.

× ما وعد به سوداكال كناو نتمنى أن يوعد به بعض الأقطاب والذين تلمه أسماؤهم للترشح .

× ماذا يفعل علي أسد والكندو هذه الأيام؟

الذهبية الخيرة

× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، لا للإساءة لسودا كال، فهو رئيس المريخ، وهذا وحده يحرم على الكل الاعتداء عليه لفظيا.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مامون ابوشيبة
معسكر القاهرة خطأ كبير
* طلب المدير الفني الجديد للمريخ الانجليزي كلارك أو المعد البدني المصري الجديد لا أدري.. إقامة معسكر لفريق المريخ بالقاهرة ؤذلك عقب العودة من تنزانيا ويمتد المعسكر من 20 مارس حتى الثلاثين منه.. استعداداً لمواجهة الأهلي القاهري..
 * بالطبع إقامة المعسكرات الإعدادية الخارجية من أساسيات الإعداد الناجح خاصة إذا ارتبطت بمباريات إعدادية قوية.. ولكن مثل هذه المعسكرات ينبغي أن تقام قبل بداية الموسم وهذا ما ظل يفتقده المريخ طوال سنوات الإدارة الحالية فانعكس ذلك وبالاً على فريق الكرة الذي خرج من الدور التمهيدي للبطولة الأفريقية ثلاثة مواسم متتالية.. وحتى في هذا الموسم وبعد النجاح في الوصول لمجموعات دور ال16 فشل الفريق في الظهور المشرف ليأتي بأسوأ النتائج في مراحل المجموعات..
 * ضعف إعداد فريق الكرة في عهد هذا المجلس الذي انتهت ولايته قبل أكثر من خمسة شهور لم يكن هو السبب الوحيد في تدني وسوء نتائج المشاركات الأفريقية.. فعدم الاستقرار الفني نتجة تخبط الإدارة الجاهلة بكثرة تعاقداتها مع المدربين المغمورين وسرعة تغييرهم أو هروبهم بسبب بيئة العمل السيئة، أيضاً لعب دوراً كبيراً في تردي نتائج مشاركات المريخ الأفريقية..
 * معسكر العشرة أيام في القاهرة لا أحسبه سيفيد الفريق بل نخشى أن يكون ضرره أكثر من نفعه..
 * أولاً؛ حظوظ المريخ في التأهل من مرحلة المجموعات الحالية أصبحت ضعيفة للغاية بفقدان 8 نقاط من جملة 9 نقاط.. نتيجة الظروف المعلومة التي تحاصر الفريق من إصابات وإيقافات وعدم استقرار فني.. ومعظم هذه الظروف التي هدت قوة الفريق تسببت فيها الإدارة الفاشلة المرتمية في أحضان اتحاد الطاغوت الساعي لهدم ودمار المريخ..
 * ثانياً؛ يفترض أن يستعد الفريق لمباراة الأهلي من الخرطوم بسبب دخول فصل الصيف وارتفاع درجات الحرارة.. فمن المهم أن يتعود اللاعبون على اللعب في الأجواء شديدة الحرارة التي تقام فيها مباراة الأهلي..
 * تواجد المريخ مع الأهلي في القاهرة وحضورهما معاً لأداء مباراة الخرطوم سيجعلهما متساويان في التأثر بطقس الخرطوم الشديد الحرارة عندما يحضران من القاهرة.. والعكس إذا كان المريخ متواجداً ويستعد في الخرطوم حيث سيفاجأ الأهلي وحده بالأجواء شديدة الحرارة.. وغالباً ستلعب المباراة عصراً..
 * ثالثاً؛ سيخوض المريخ معسكر القاهرة بدون لاعبيه الدوليين والشباب الذين سينضمون للمنتخبات الوطنية فما جدوى معسكر القاهرة بدون الدوليين.. كما أن اللاعبين الجدد القادمون من بلدان باردة مثل الجامايكي ماتوكس (امريكا) والنيجيري توني (المغرب) بجانب طيفور يحتاجون للمزيد من التمرس على الأجواء الحارة..
 * رابعاً؛ القاهرة موبوءة بالكورونا.. ولا يستبعد أن تكون حالات الكورونا العديدة التي ظهرت في المريخ جاءت من سفرية المريخ السابقة للقاهرة لمواجهة الأهلي..
 * الاحترازات الصحية في معسكر المريخ السابق بالقاهرة كانت ضعيفة أو معدومة.. وقد شاهدنا عبر الأسافير صوراً لفتاة مصرية تجالس بعض لاعبي المريخ في الفندق من دون لبس الكمامة وقيل إنها سمسارة لاعبين!!
 * معسكر القاهرة فكرة غير موفقة ولن يستفيد منه الفريق إن لم يضره.. ونرجو ألا يكون المصري أحمد عباس وراء هذه الفكرة لتحقيق أجندة خاصة تتعلق بالترويج للانجليزي كلارك في مصر..
 * بدلاً عن معسكر القاهرة لماذا لا يمكث فريق المريخ العشرة أيام في تنزانيا.. لأن أجوائها حارة في هذا الوقت كما ان البلد غير موبوءة بالكورونا.. هذا بجانب توفير تكلفة السفر إلى القاهرة..

زمن إضافي

* في الوقت الذي يعاني فيه فريق المريخ من نقص حاد في لاعبي متوسط الدفاع بفقدان نمر وحمزة والصيني بالإصابة واديلي لعدم القيد في الكشف الأفريقي.. أبت الإدارة الفاشلة إلا أن تضيف القائد أمير كمال لكشف الغائبين بتخبط وعنهجية الرئيس الكيري..
 * الإداري المحنك الذكي يحلحل مشاكل اللاعبين أولاً بأول ولا يترك مجالاً لمثل هذه المشاكل كي تطفح إلى السطح قبل الاستحقاقات المهمة والمصيرية..
 * ولأننا نفتقر للإدارة المحنكة لن نستغرب أن يفقد المريخ جهود قائده أمير كمال أمام سيمبا في ظل النقص الحاد الذي يعاني منه فريق المريخ في لاعبي متوسط الدفاع..
 * مدرب المريخ السابق الفرنسي غوميز والذي تحول إلى خصم للمريخ اليوم، قال إنه معجب جداً باللاعب أمير كمال لما ظل يقوم به من أدوار ايجابية داخل وخارج الملعب.. ويبدو إن الرئيس الكيري لا يعرف من هو قائد المريخ أمير كمال وما كان يقوم به من أدوار لسنوات طويلة.
 * كتبت قبل يومين وقلت إن جلوس اتحاد جماهير المريخ مع الرئيس الكيري للوصول إلى اتفاق حول العضوية ومن ثم عقد جمعية اجازة النظام خطوة غير موفقة.. والأسلم أن يقف الجميع ويعملوا بقوة وشراسة على ابعاد الرئيس الكيري الخاضع والتابع لطاغوت الاتحاد الساعي لهدم وتدمير المريخ..
 * قيل إن لقاء منزل الزعيم ودالياس توصل إلى اتفاق تام بين كل الأطراف وحتى مجموعة الكندو وأسد وافقت وستعقد جمعية اجازة النظام يوم 27 مارس الجاري..
 * أمس فوجئت بخبر عن فتح الرئيس الكيري لبلاغات في مواجهة أسد والكندو واتهامهما بالاختلاس والتزوير!!
 * ألم أقل لكم لا جدوى من الجلوس للاتفاق مع هذا الرجل.. لأنه غير مؤتمن ومتقلب ومراوغ ويسعى بكل السبل والوسائل للانفراد بحكم المريخ بتخطيط من سيده طاغوت الاتحاد؟!
 * في وجود ثعلب مراوغ لا يؤتمن وينفذ أجندة أعداء المريخ.. لا أتوقع تنفيذ اتفاق منزل الزعيم لأن لا ضمانات. لالتزام الرئيس الكيري بالاتفاق.. وستتواصل أزمة المريخ ولا استبعد أن يقوم الطاغوت بالتمديد للرئيس الكيري لستة أشهر أخرى..
 * كان الله في عون المريخ..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
إنتخابات الكاف وإستعمار (إنفانتينو)




â–،  قبل ستة أشهر من الآن تابعنا الإصرار الشديد من قبل الراغبين للدخول في السباق الإنتخابي على مقعد رئاسة الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم والذين تقدمهم رئيس الإتحاد الموريتاني (أحمد ولد يحى) ورئيس الإتحاد السنغالي (أوغستين سنغور) إضافة إلى الإيفواري (جاك أنوما) بعد أن ظل الثلاثي يقدّم الكثير من التصريحات التي تتحدّث عن طموح تقلّد رئاسة الكاف.

â–،  ولكن يبدو أن القارّة الإفريقية لن تخرج من نفق (لغة المال) التي تتحكم في مصير الكثير من المؤسسات بالقارّة السمراء على كافة الأصعدة بما فيها المؤسسات الرياضية بعد أن رضخ الثلاثي الذي ملأ الدنيا ضجيجاً إلى تدخّل رئيس الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (إنفانتينو) الذي أقنع الثلاثي (بالإنسحاب) لحساب الملياردير الجنوب إفريقي (بارتيس موتسيبي) ليفوز بالتزكية.

â–،  تصريحات السويسري (إنفانتينو) بأنه يسعى إلى تقديم الجنوب إفريقي (بارتيس موتسيبي) كوجه جديد بخارطة الكاف لا ينتمى لأي من الإدارات القديمة المتورّطة في تهم الفساد لأجل التطوير وجذب رعاة ومستثمرين جدد ما هو إلا حديث لإستغلال تورّط الرئيس السابق أحمد أحمد في تهم فساد لأجل إستدارة العقول وإيهام الشارع الرياضي العالمي بأهداف الفيفا المستقبلية وتبرير تدخله في إنتخابات الكاف والتأثير الشديد عليها.

â–،  فالرجل لا يسعى دون شك للجانب المذكور إلا أنه يريد أن يضمن (الولاء) من قبل الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم قبل إنتخابات رئاسة الفيفا في (2022) وهو عمل إستراتيجي يُحْسب له في ظل الرضوخ المقيت من قبل الثلاثي ولد يحيى وأنوما وسنغور الذين قبلوا بالمناصب الثانوية لتقديم موتسيبي لمقعد الرئاسة بإستثناء العاجي (أنوما) الذي لم ينل أي منصب وقدّم موقفاً تاريخياً.

â–،  بهذا القنوع والرضوع أصبحت القارّة السمراء (مستعمرة) من قبل الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم برئاسة السويسري (إنفانتينو) بعد أن سقطت الشعارات الفضفاضة والأحلام الوردية والحديث عن الوحدة والإستقلالية في جوف (مناجم ذهب) بارتيس موتسيبي ليصبح الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم (دمية) تتلاعب بها الفيفا كيفما تشاء وهو تكريس لذات النهج الإستعماري السابق بالقارّة السمراء.

â–،  الإيفواري جاك أنوما تململ من الإتفاق المذكور بعد أن صرّح لوكالة الأنباء الفرنسية بأنهم ضحوا بإفريقيا على مذبح الطموحات الشخصية إلا أنه رضخ هو الآخر في نهاية المطاف لمطالب الفيفا وإنسحب من السباق الإنتخابي رغم أنه كان آخر الشخصيات التي عليها الأمل للوقوف في وجه تدخّل الفيفا السافر لعشقه للإستقلالية وطموحه الكبير في رئاسة الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم الذي أعلن عنه سابقاً.

â–،  أنوما هو الشخص الوحيد الذي لم يحظَ بأي قطعة في كعكة الكاف التي قام بتقسيمها الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم بعد أن وجد نفسه أمام عاصفة من الخنوع والرضوخ والقبول بالدونية أمام مستعمرة الفيفا.

â–،  كل ما تم كان مخططاً له بعناية دقيقة فزيادة (نواب الرئيس) من (ثلاثة) إلى (خمسة) صادق عليه الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم لأجل إستيعاب (المنسحبون) وهم أحمد ولد يحى وأوغستين سنغور (نظام منصب والسلام) مع إسناد المهام الجوهرية للنواب الثلاثة الآخرين وهم (سليمان أوباري – جيبوتي)، (فوزي لقجع – المغرب)، (اماجو بينيك – نيجيريا).

â–،  تقسيم كامل الدسم للمناصب داخل الكاف برعاية الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم حيث سيشهد العهد الكروي القادم بالقارّة السمراء الكرة الإفريقية تحت ستار التدخّل الأوروبي وفي مقدمته المقترح الشهير بإنشاء دوري أبطال إفريقي يضم (أفضل) عشرين نادياً بالقارة السمراء ومقترح جوائز تصل إلى (20 مليون دولار).

â–،  فحداثة الجنوب إفريقي في العمل الإداري الكروي رغم إمتلاكه لنادي صن داونز سيمهّد ليكون (مسيّراً) في جميع قراراته من قبل الفيفا لا (مخيّراً) ويبدو أن كل هم (إنفانتينو) هو تقديم رئيس ملياردير لإغلاق باب الفساد الذي لا يقتصر على الرئيس دون شك.

â–،  ختاماً من المؤسف أن يكون الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم هو أحد الأضلاع الرئيسيين في تأسيس الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم ولا نجد أي من الأسماء السودانية في المكتب التنفيذي للكاف رغم ظهور أسماء من اوغندا وموريشوس والجابون وهو تأكيد قاطع على أن من يديرون كرة القدم بالبلاد من أفشل الإداريين في تاريخ كرة القدم السودانية.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: ميزانية الكاف 2021-2022 قدّرت ب 118 مليون دولار.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ السودان يستهدف الانتصار بدار السلام




 - ضمن منافسات الجولة الرابعة من دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا يحل المريخ ضيفاً على سيمبا التنزاني في الثالثة من عصر بعد غداً الثلاثاء على ارضية ملعب بنجامين مكابا.


 - المريخ يواجه سيمبا المتصدر و عينه على تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية من دار السلام ليعزز بها حظوظه في الترقي للدور القادم، المدير الفني الإنجليزي كلارك يستهدف تحقيق فوزه الثالث رفقة الاحمر رغم قائمة الغيابات الطويلة التي تؤرق كاهل الفريق و الظروف الادارية الصعبة التي يعيشها النادي.


 - سيمبا متصدر المجموعة يدخل لقاء المريخ و في رصيده 7 نقاط، يسعى ابناء مدرب المريخ السابق الفرنسي ديديه غوميز لتحقيق فوز على المريخ قد يقرب سيمبا من الدور القادم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور تدريب المنتخب الوطني امس






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كابتن المريخ امير كمال حضورا


ونجم المريخ الجديد كرشوم حضورا 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بيان من “الأولمبية السودانية” حول استرداد مقرها بالحديقة الدولية



أصدرت “اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية” بياناً صحفياً فيما يتعلق بالقوة  العسكرية التي احتلت مقر اللجنة خلال الفترة الفائتة ونص البيان على:  “تابع الجميع بقلق بالغ ما حدث خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية من دخول قوة  تتبع لحركة جيش تحرير السودان لمباني اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية، مستغلة  تلك المباني كسكنة عسكرية لفترة امتدت منذ منتصف ليلة الثلاثاء 9 مارس وحتى  نهار الأحد 14 مارس 2021م، وهو أمر كاد أن يقود الحركة الأولمبية في  السودان لما لا تحمد عقباه.
وقد تعاملت اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية بحكمة مع الأمر وهي تحاول عدم جر  الحركة الأولمبية السودانية لمنزلق التجميد والذي سيسيء لسمعة السودان قبل  أن يضر بالرياضة السودانية، فحرصت باستمرار على تطمين قيادات اللجنة  الأولمبية الدولية بأن الأمر في طريقه للحل، وذلك بعد أن لمسنا جدية  المسئولين في الدولة واهتمامهم البالغ بالتواصل مع اللجنة الأولمبية  وقيادات الحركة لمعالجة الوضع. كما أننا نعلم حساسية الوضع وأهمية التفهم  حرصاً منا على نجاح الفترة الانتقالية والوصول بالبلاد لمبتغى شعبها  العظيم.
ونحن إذ نشكر كل من وقف معنا خلال هذه الأزمة وساندنا، فإننا نخص بالشكر  الإعلام السوداني المسؤول الذي وضح للرأي العام منذ اليوم الأول خطورة  ماتم ومآلاته، وظل يتابع تطورات الأحداث يوماً بعد يوم إلى حين انجلاء  الأزمة. كما نشكر قيادات الدولة ممثلة في رئيس مجلس السيادة الذي أولى  الأمر اهتمامه، وسعادة الوزير د. يوسف آدم الضي وزير الشباب والرياضة،  والأستاذ صلاح زين العابدين الأمين العام للمجلس الأعلى للشباب والرياضة  بولاية الخرطوم، كما نشكر سعادة اللواء محمد علي صبير رئيس لجنة الترتيبات  الأمنية وجميع فريقه الذي أسهم في معالجة الوضع.
ونود أن نطمئن قواعدنا الرياضية والاتحادات السودانية بأن مكاتبهم عادت  لحضن الحركة الأولمبية سالمة، وننتهز الفرصة هنا لنوجه صوت شكر لقيادات  حركة تحرير السودان على تفهمهم ومحافظتهم على منشآت وأثاثات ومكاتب اللجنة  الأولمبية السودانية. ونود أن نؤكد بأن الحركة الأولمبية هي حركة للسلام  والتعايش تعمل على محاربة التمييز بين البشر سواء باللون أو الدين أو  السياسة أو العرق، وأن ملف السلام يشكل أولوية قصوى ونجاحه يعتبر أمانة في  أعناقنا جميعاً. وقد قامت اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية مطلع العام 2018م  بتوزيع معدات رياضية وتنفيذ برامج بعدد من معسكرات النازحين بولايات دارفور  المختلفة شارك فيها عدد من الإعلاميين والرياضيين إيمانا منها بدور  الرياضة في تحقيق السلام والتعايش داخل المجتمع، وما تزال تملك الكثير  لتقدمه دعماً لهذا الملف المهم.
وختاماً فإننا نلتمس من الجهات المسئولة في الدولة تعزيز اهتمامها بملف  الترتيبات الأمنية، حتى نضمن أن يعيش الجميع معاً إخوة متحابين في سودان  العزة والكرامة الذي يسع الجميع.
والله من وراء القصد،،،
الإثنين 15 مارس 2021م
حسام هاشم خوجلي
السكرتير العام
اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية”.



*

----------

